# swift sundance 530LP



## KRO

hi, does anyone own 530LP as i'm considering purchasing one circa 03/04
thanks in advance.......................


----------



## Rapide561

*SunDAnce*

Hello

I think one of the "issues" with this motorhome is that it comes with a tiny payload - 250 kg. This might not be an issue depending on your travel plans etc. It is also possible that the van you are looking at has an uprated payload etc. You can check this on the logbook and vin plate on the van.

Russell


----------



## KRO

I think one of the "issues" with this motorhome is that it comes with a tiny payload - 250 kg
___________________________________________________________


hi russell thanks for the reply, although i don't think that payload would be an issue for my requirements, could you please elaborate, what would i ideally/ actually be looking for in logbook / on vin plate ? 
(please forgive my ignorance, all advice very much appreciated)
many thanks............


----------



## Freeto

We purchased an 05 Swift Suntor 530LP (identical with Sundance) last November. Whilst we have yet to be able to take it "on the road" for more than local trips, we are very pleased with the quality of the build, fabrics, finish, etc. We looked at several 2 berth motorhomes and felt that this was one of the best.
We are hoping to get away for a couple of nights to check things out before setting out in April to France and Italy for a couple of months. We have been planning what we can take - there is lots of storage space in ours - and by making decision not to bother with TV (useless unless you a good at either French or Italian) we have gained another large storage space overhead. 
Swift give a maximum payload of 346kg for the Sundance 530LP in their literature. This includes passenger, personal effects, essential habitation equipment (ie, hook-up cable, fluids, hose etc.) and optional items not fitted as standard. Hope this helps.
Good luck with your search.
Adrian


----------



## 88741

Me Ive got one 2003 from new and I would only consider changing her if I really had too, great MH IMO and I have had no serious niggles at all. Bessie is small enough to use everyday, I have no other transport, but big enough for me and my 2 girls.
Plenty of useful cupboard space and a relatively sensible price .
Go for it :wink:


----------



## 98060

*Sundance 530pl*

I have one of these for work purpose s's as a mobile office , compared to my 
lunar Stellar caravan it's far inferior. The handling is very very poor with wandering due to low payload , it makes the steering very strange and you don't feel in control I;m glad I never paid 21 grand for it, give me my caravan any day. OK you have good storage space above in the lockers and bathroom is a decent size , however drive it for more than a couple of hours and you will feel you have been on a vehicle test track. No table to have at hand ,you have to get this from the cupboard. bed has to be made up table to put away too small a van to be any use for long term. Ok for local camping.

O yes build quality is not up to standard of the lunar you can see that swift like all there models lack that bit of fineness and Finnish unlike some other models.

It;s not cheap but still not worth the dosh Graham


----------



## Grizzly

One consideration is that it is made by Swift and their customer care and after sales "service" is dreadful. 

We consider we have made a grave mistake getting involved with them at all and will certainly not do so again. Our van is at the dealers waiting for a door lock that was ordered a month ago and is said to be arriving - at Swift, not the dealers, on 8th July. This door lock is available off the shelf from O'Learys, a matter of a few miles away from Swift but they will not use anyone other than their supplier and won't tell me who that is in because they know I will ring the supplier. They won't let us fit anything other than their part or risk the warranty.

This is only one gripe we have with them

G


----------

